# Trivia 8/3



## luckytrim (Aug 3, 2019)

trivia 8/3
DID YOU KNOW ...
John Quincy Adams is the only president to have lost both the  popular vote
and electoral vote and still become president.-

1.  Which 1984 movie starring Tom Hanks and Daryl Hannah  helped popularize
the use of the name Madison for girls?
2. What is the name of the Israeli parliament?
3. What is the highest mountain in the Alps?
4. Strange Words are These ; BORBORYGMUS
  a. - Rolling Thunder
  b. - Rumbling Stomach
  c. - Too Good to be True
  d. - Too Big to Fit
5. The Jeep was originally named.... What ?
6. The sun is composed mainly of which two  elements?
7. The B-17 crew members were ten in number.... if you can  list seven of
them, you have credit....
(I'll give you one to get you started...  Bombardier...)
8. Which king was defeated by William the Conqueror in  1066?
  a. - Charles I
  b. - Charles II
  c. - Harold
  d. - Edward VII

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Earth's inner core has a diameter about equal to the  diameter of the 
Moon.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Splash'
2. Knesset
3. Mont Blanc
4. - b
5. GP - for 'General Purpose Vehicle
6. Hydrogen and Helium
7. bombardier, navigator, pilot, copilot, engineer, radio  operator, left
waist gunner, right waist gunner, lower ball turret gunner,  tail gunner.
8. - c

CRAP !!
But not by much...
The diameter of the Earth's inner core is about 3/4 that of  the Moon.


----------

